# usb drivers for asus p4c800 e deluxe



## jizzlebits (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not really sure if it's the drivers for the usb that I'm lacking but I plugged my ipod which requires usb 2.0 hi-speed (my motherboard has it) and all of my usb ports quit working. I can tell they aren't shorted bc they'll still do trivial stuff like charge the battery of the G5 logitech mouse. I've looked for the drivers but can't seem to find the right one. If it's not the drivers, does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If you have SP2, then the drivers should be contained right there on your computer. Go to Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device manager and boggie on down to the USB area. See if there are any red or yellow marks in there and if so, then open the area by clicking on the + sign and open the area. Right click on any and select update drivers. What you also need to look for while in there is the word "Enhanced" in one of those areas. Be sure (even if not marked with a red or yellow mark) to right click and update the drivers for that one item that says "Enhanced." 

Then, take it for a test drive and see what happens.


----------



## jizzlebits (Feb 9, 2007)

*Drivers seem to be ok*

Eh no bad drivers. I guess they are all up to date. Any other ideas on what the reason could be? Since my last post I've tried plugging different usb items in that didn't require usb 2.0. I used a simple microsoft usb mouse that would normally have an led on the bottom when it was connected. The led came on faintly and the mouse still didn't work.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds to me like a dead port.


----------



## jizzlebits (Feb 9, 2007)

well luckily it's still under warranty and I got an RMA but I've had a lot of problems taking apart motherboards. (on my 3rd processor) any tips?


----------



## mdj38 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've experienced the same problem with this motherboard (P4C-800E Deluxe).

I recently installed USB 2.0 Nokia PC Connectivity Suite for my phone, and a couple of days later all my USB ports have stopped working. Prior to this I was only using USB for my mouse. Now the mouse is no longer detected and the nokia pc driver has an error.

As in your case, the USB drivers appear to be fine in the device manager.

I'm wondering now if it's a problem with the USB driver for this motherboard?

I actually had the same problem with this model of motherboard about 6 months ago, and had the motherboard replaced with the same model. After this I didn't try using USB 2.0 again until this week.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are using front usb ports there was a problem with no wiring standard and quite often the m/b connectors and the front case did not match up resulting in blown m/b's
i don't know if it has been standerdised i just do not connect them i prefer using a powered hub


----------



## thedudeabidz (Mar 11, 2008)

This is more or less the same problem I'm having with my P4C-800 Deluxe. I connect up a flash MP3 player and it wreaks havoc with my USB ports. As it's been a year since this was posted, has anyone figured out a fix for this?


----------

